# Tractor show, Horeshoe, NC Oct 22-24, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Date: Oct 22-24 
Location: North Carolina
WNC Fall Harvest Days - Arden. Apple Country Engine and Tractor, Robert Goode, 3 B&D Dr., Horeshoe, NC 28742, 828-891-3223 .


----------

